# Tetra complete substrate



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

I like to ask if any body used Tetra complete substrate , coz i am setting up a new 65g tank and i am thinking to use it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.gardenandleisure.com/products/tetra_complete_substrate.html says it is basically an inert substrate, with no nitrogen or phosphorous for the plants. It is also unlikely to have any potassium in it. If you use it, and use other than low light, you will want to fertilize the water with NPK fertilizers.


----------



## Hussain (Nov 17, 2009)

i like to know if it is good type or no? because it is the only type available here in my area, so shell i go for it or no? if yes.... shell i use without covering it with gravel or better to cover it??


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

It is a good subsrate and Tetra are a long well known and reputable company at least in Europe. You do need to cap it with gravel. See the link on how to use:http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=487

Aquaesssentials is a UK company oriented towards planted aquariums. They would not stock it if it was not any good.


----------

